# Who else thinks Liquid Logics new colors are lame.



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Liquid Logic boats. I have been in a Jefe Grande of two years, and have hit Class V creeks, and big water stuff with it with no complaints. The only thing I would change is that I wish my Jefe would turn into a Remix 79 in big water. Now granted I have an Ice Blue boat, and at first was a little sketch on the color. But I got a great deal. After a while the boat grew on me. Looking at the new colors I see Ice Blue is no longer an option. Okay what about solid blue? Of coarse people must like solid blue enough for that to stick around..... Nope it is all gone. New colors are a ton of Marble Mix-Em-Up colors, Pink, Riot Green, and Black Ops which seems like a safety hazards, and will not catch your eye in the river or a photo. I know many times while checking a friend, I am not looking right at them I just try to see if there boat is up right, and doing well. I think this would be harder in a black boat. Plus come on blue is gaining strength in whitewater. Why not have at least the option to special order two colors that they are carrying. They have Ice Blue, they have solid blue why can't I just have one or the other. Why must it look like Jerry Garcia designed my boat. Don't get me wrong I love the Liquid Logic guys, and their products, but I hate their new colors. 

P.S. I know colors do not matter to most, but if I am dropping the money on a boat I like picking a cool color. And I will take the Jefe or Remix down any river I go on. Pink or not.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://streetbonersandtvcarnage.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/quit_your_bitching.gif


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I figured something like that was going.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

they are just trying to be inovative with a limited color scheme, same with jackson and dagger. all in diferent ways.

I think it is kind of cool, and I would be willing to bet you could order a solid color from them if you had planned better knowing there new color scheme would be the opp's. they went that road, and prob. shipped randomly around the country with what they have and try to be creative.

I can see how solid black bottom with full scratches would be hard to see pinned on the bottom or in a wood pile, cave etc. but not too worried just yet.

if that is the least of there problems they are doing fine.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah I contacted them about a solid blue color it was a no go  Oh well give it a year I am sure some of the colors will be back. I do think that is the least of their worries. I never thought of switching from them based on color issues. I love their boats for creeking, and river running.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I'm totally with you on the brighter colors. I also like for my boat as well as the people I'm with to be clearly visible. For the same two reasons you stated....#1 saftey then after that photo ops seriously.  fluid had a grey out and I just don't see the point. Sure it looks cool off the water but if the brown hits the fan? .....yeah I want to be seen.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Duder they have 12 color options, including 4 decent solid color options. The marble blue looks sick as hell. 

Maybe I'm in the minority but I always felt the regular blue Logics look more beat up and haggard than any other color; maybe that's why they went away from it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

personally i think the colors they offer are more than addiquete. they have your bright colors if you are worried about a pin. the black ops are for a place far more special than your local roadside run.. Yellow,Mango,Pink, Firebrick,Lime, three different marbles including a blue marble and 4 different black ops colors, also saw something about a LL racing strip.... everything you could possibly want.. if you want a "blue" kayak so bad and the blue marble doesnt do it than sorry broha you might need to restratagize what the color of a boat really means. after all the LL guys went and asked there customers what they would like to see. Im very pleased with my LL boats I also will be the proud owner of not just one Black Ops.

http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/color_swap.cfm


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Who cares about thier colors. When are they gona make a good boat?? They've been around for how long and they managed to eek out two good boats. The jefe and the space cadet (although now outdated). Everything esle has been "follow the leader" or "back to the past" like that remax (WTF), we just called that one a Dagger RPM15 years ago. 

I think the whole idea of black opps is to NOT be seen, just sayin. 

With the great group of guys at LL, I would have expected much more.... so much more!


----------



## asshole (Sep 6, 2011)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I do think that is the least of their worries.


The new colors are sik but these boats break faster than anything. Who ever is baking the plastic is doing a poor job. A boat should not break after 2 or 3 uses. I don't think the new colors take good photos but they are still cool to look at.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Who cares about thier colors. When are they gona make a good boat?? They've been around for how long and they managed to eek out two good boats. The jefe and the space cadet (although now outdated). Everything esle has been "follow the leader" or "back to the past" like that remax (WTF), we just called that one a Dagger RPM15 years ago.


You're insane. 

Have you demoed the Stomper yet? And if so, where?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Anchorless said:


> You're insane.
> 
> Have you demoed the Stomper yet? And if so, where?


 
I'll take those questions one at a time.
Question 1: yes, or so i've been told.
Question 2: No, so ya got me there. But I cann't imagine how its gona be much different than say a... jefe??? I don't think I'll be selling my Nomad any time soon.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, colors schmolors. However, their new 'Block ops' color options are pretty freakin sweet, especially the red. Thank science they got rid of baby-shit-green and light-ice-blue...lame!


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Same Jefe for past 3 years, been trying to crack it to no avail. LL is a great company that makes great boats. Every manufacturer has bad batches of plastic every now and then. Boats break. And complaining about their colors is stupid.


----------



## Vertder Miff (Aug 17, 2011)

bjett said:


> LL is a great company that makes great boats. Every manufacturer has bad batches of plastic every now and then. Boats break. And complaining about their colors is stupid.


Yup.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

A Boater complaining about color? I can see road-bikers, but a boater?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I'll take those questions one at a time.
> Question 1: yes, or so i've been told.
> Question 2: No, so ya got me there. But I cann't imagine how its gona be much different than say a... jefe??? I don't think I'll be selling my Nomad any time soon.


Jefe had almost no edge to speak of, and a completely rounded hull. The Stomper has edge and a planing hull. Big difference if you ask me.

Everybody has a personal preference when it comes to creekers. Lets just not play my boat is the best and this company's boats are inferior game.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

smauk2 said:


> Everybody has a personal preference when it comes to creekers. Lets just not play my boat is the best and this company's boats are inferior game.


It might be short but it sure is skinny...wait we we're talking about creekers.
They have pink, you could get a creeker that matches your playboat.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> It might be short but it sure is skinny...wait we we're talking about creekers.
> They have pink, you could get a creeker that matches your playboat.


I did like Natalie's medium solo...


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

smauk2 said:


> Jefe had almost no edge to speak of, and a completely rounded hull. The Stomper has edge and a planing hull. Big difference if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Everybody has a personal preference when it comes to creekers. Lets just not play my boat is the best and this company's boats are inferior game.


Q:Jefe had almost no edge to speak of, and a completely rounded hull. The Stomper has edge and a planing hull. Big difference if you ask me.

A: So, the stomper is just a rip off of the hero. Cool. Again nothing new LL has copied again! Thanks for clearing that one up~

Q: Everybody has a personal preference when it comes to creekers. Lets just not play my boat is the best and this company's boats are inferior game.

A: Why not? But all I am really saying that LL has only put 2 boats out that were original and worth the price. I am not saying the LL sucks, I just think that with all the tallent at LL that they would be leading and not following by now.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

It's 6" longer than the SuperHero, though. The chines aren't nearly as defined, either. It definitely performs differently.


----------



## Vertder Miff (Aug 17, 2011)

Anchorless, you have to remember that you're arguing with someone who thinks the RPM and "Remax" are exactly the same.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

And apparently any boat that has a planing hull and edges ripped off the super hero. Why must I know so little about kayaking!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Stuntmonkey said:


> Yeah, colors schmolors. However, their new 'Block ops' color options are pretty freakin sweet, especially the red. Thank science they got rid of baby-shit-green and light-ice-blue...lame!


Damn Brian. I liked the Green River Green, and you know I love Ice Blue  Better than Orange, or some lame ass Demo Yellow.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Not gonna lie... that baby blue color LL put out the last few years was awesome. The only other color(s) I liked as much is the orange/jaffa Burn and the gray Fluid Detox.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I just ordered a replacement hull for my Jefe. After two years it was the Green Narrows under 7" that killed it. Several welds, and it still was ticking. Most of the cracks happened at power slide. 
It was a great boat that held up very well, and I love Liquid Logic. I just purchased a new Remix 79, and my Jefe is being molded. In Marble Blue. I would not turn away from a company I like because of color. 
I care about color, because I seeing people looking like this on the river. The Best Of Kramer - The Pimp - YouTube 
Marble blue is good enough I guess.


----------



## A_Visceral_Revolt (May 13, 2010)

Cphilli says:


> A Boater complaining about color? I can see road-bikers, but a boater?


if you only knew... if you ever get a chance, ask a kayak salesperson about their experience with selling kayaks. i heard about it cuz i have a friend who worked in a kayak shop for years. you would not believe how many boaters worry more about colors rather than just getting a different color so they could paddle a new boat right away. 

it's obviously very difficult for small kayak shops to keep all colors in stock, and my buddy used to tell me stories about how some boaters would wait months for a certain color, rather than just get a different in-stock color. 

salesperson says: "sir, you will have to wait 5 weeks to get the blue color. but if you got this red color today you could go paddling TODAY and enjoy this rad new boat, TODAY."

customer replies: "i really want the blue, and i would get it elsewhere if other shops had them. so, i don't want the in-stock red. i want the blue! and i'm pissed that you don't have this color in stock now. and because of this inconvenience you should also give me a free blue pfd to match my blue boat."

salesperson says: "sorry, sir. the blue is popular and the factory is currently back-ordered. so we'll do our best to get this blue for you so you can kayak in 5 weeks from now. and, unfortunately, i can't give you a free blue pfd. BUT, i can give you a $100 in store credit today if you buy this red color.... no, you say. okay we will order that blue for you."

the stories i have heard are pathetic... pansy ass dudes, if you ask me. just one more example of the pussification of america.

and guess which customers care less about colors? women! it's true... you heard it here first.

the pussification of america is in full swing... and it's a shame that a unique, bad-ass sport is being plagued by a bunch of lame-ass-over-privileged-dudes who are worried about how they will look on the water. 

"yo! don't forget to make sure your pfd and helmet match your boat too! and, btw, your smiley's noseplugs don't match. you might wanna check out those tweaker spring loaded ones cuz white is pretty neutral."

thank god for the kayakers who just want to kayak NOW and will sport whatever colors it takes to get on the river - asap!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Lulz... ReAl kaYAkerz ByeE UZed harDCoRE BroWN 4 LyFE!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i bought used until i found the Liquidlogic limited lifetime Warranty. do the Math. plus you gotta love a fresh boat regardless of the color.


----------



## kayak2the9 (Jun 23, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Q:Jefe had almost no edge to speak of, and a completely rounded hull. The Stomper has edge and a planing hull. Big difference if you ask me.
> 
> A: So, the stomper is just a rip off of the hero. Cool. Again nothing new LL has copied again! Thanks for clearing that one up~
> 
> ...


dirtbagkayaker- the Hero and Stomper are nothing alike. Being that you just learned of the Stomper about 24 hours ago- it doesn't seem that you have even compared the two.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

kayak2the9 said:


> dirtbagkayaker- the Hero and Stomper are nothing alike. Being that you just learned of the Stomper about 24 hours ago- it doesn't seem that you have even compared the two.


 
OOoooohhh, no scratches on those boats... cue Homer Simpson-"aghaghahagh". Screw the color; how I'd love to put some fresh scratches on those bad boys. Some quality alone time with me, a fresh boat, and some boofahol(I can quit whenever I want), and let the magic happen. LOL!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

smauk2 said:


> And apparently any boat that has a planing hull and edges ripped off the super hero. Why must I know so little about kayaking!


 
So, let me get this strieght, I guess that we could go all the way back and say that all planning hull boats are a rip off of maybe we say the X boat or the jive?? I don't know. LL builds good boats. I can run anything in an RPM that can be ran in a Remax. The RMP was good for a reason. The same reson the remax is good. If you want to argue micro differences then ok. You win! My point is who cares about LL boat colors, I want to know when LL is going to come up with something inovative! I feel that LL has more talent in the boat shop then WS, Dagger, and Jackson combined, but WS and Jackson are continually are beating LL to the market. 

Like a post above..

When I walk in to the shop and ask for a "killer play boat", the salemans says, "here is a wonderful jackson boat you can boat it today and have fun today." I say I want an "LL Boat" saleman says: "LL has a new play coming in 5 months that will basiclly be this boat." I say "I want to have fun today" and buy the jackson. And after all the LL hype they get thier new boat to market its nothing new, the saleman was right and then Jackson puts out a better model a day later.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kayak2the9 said:


> dirtbagkayaker- the Hero and Stomper are nothing alike. Being that you just learned of the Stomper about 24 hours ago- it doesn't seem that you have even compared the two.


 
I am so sorry you are so right the Stomper is absoluting nothing like the Hero at all. What ever!


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Red boats are the fastest of all the other colors. FYI


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

You're being ridiculous. 

There's just not a lot of room left in kayak design to be totally different or revolutionary; it's all about micro differences anymore. I suppose you could be totally radical and buy a DragoRossi or something. 

News for ya: a boat design isn't going to keep you from running something. Most people that paddle the North Fork Payette run Remixes. However, people have been paddling the NF for decades and in all sorts of boats... some people even run a playboat down it. 

Rather, how a boat performs in comparison to other boats is what matters. Most people find that a Remix performs better on larger volume rivers than, say, a Burn or SuperHero or Diesel or an RPM or old Riot. Doesn't mean you can't take any of those boats down the NF. 

Likewise, for tighter creeks a Jefe or Superhero works better than a Remix; still doesn't mean you can't take a Remix down a low volume creek. Or even a Jive.

The Stomper is innovative within LL's line of boats, which the Jefe and Remix unequivocally have dedicated followings. I think the Stomper will appeal to those who want/need both of those boats but don't have the scratch to buy both.

I run a Superhero, but I can tell you that a Stomper will likely be the perfect boat for me because it has the volume of the SH and a little more length, which makes it a little bit faster. Will it matter that much? Probably not, which is why I'm not running out to drop $1200 on it right away.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

A_Visceral_Revolt said:


> Cphilli says: if you only knew... if you ever get a chance, ask a kayak salesperson about their experience with selling kayaks. i heard about it cuz i have a friend who worked in a kayak shop for years. you would not believe how many boaters worry more about colors rather than just getting a different color so they could paddle a new boat right away.
> 
> it's obviously very difficult for small kayak shops to keep all colors in stock, and my buddy used to tell me stories about how some boaters would wait months for a certain color, rather than just get a different in-stock color.
> 
> ...



Sounds like road-bikers disguised as kayakers...


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Cphilli said:


> Sounds like road-bikers disguised as kayakers...


thanks, i'll go back to kayaking. every now and then I like to poke at the beast. What can I say its a "color" tread?

*takes little blue pill*


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You're being ridiculous. 

Am I? 

There's just not a lot of room left in kayak design to be totally different or revolutionary; 

BS, thats what was said about snowboards and then came reverse camber and wavy edges. Thats just close minded thinking.


News for ya: a boat design isn't going to keep you from running something. 

Whats I've been saying all along.  

The Stomper is innovative within LL's line of boats, which the Jefe and Remix unequivocally have dedicated followings. I think the Stomper will appeal to those who want/need both of those boats but don't have the scratch to buy both.

So your saying its the BEST they can do is copy someone else's line and call it thier own. Its what i've been saying. LL needs to think outside the box. They are very skilled and can do better

I run a Superhero, but I can tell you that a Stomper will likely be the perfect boat for me because it has the volume of the SH and a little more length, which makes it a little bit faster. Will it matter that much? Probably not, which is why I'm not running out to drop $1200 on it right away.

Sounds like you've never boated a stomper and you are right, LL needs to make a boat that is worth buying. Something that will make me say OMG that boat is better than the one I am currently in.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

"Red boats are the fastest of all the other colors."

Personally, I only buy boats based on Color. Still waiting for a hello kitty themed Jackson.


----------



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

asshole said:


> The new colors are sik but these boats break faster than anything. Who ever is baking the plastic is doing a poor job. A boat should not break after 2 or 3 uses. I don't think the new colors take good photos but they are still cool to look at.


boats dont break themselves, i think the owner may be the issue on this one. LL makes great boats, and if anyone is really worried about the color they should stop kayaking


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Pizzle said:


> "Red boats are the fastest of all the other colors."
> 
> Personally, I only buy boats based on Color. Still waiting for a hello kitty themed Jackson.


Hello kitty would totally rock the loops. Don't even try looping a yellow boat.


----------

